# Zed Notes



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

http://www.zedaudiocorp.com/techtalk.html


some good reading info


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

pmed.....tons of Info,.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Good stuff.


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

Fantastic white papers but I gotta say I was surprised to see Steve advocate the use of dedicated power wires (from the battery) for EACH power amplifier (see the Cables white paper). Distribution blocks not recommended.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I saw those awhile ago, to bad most of what I want to read is not there anymore


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

SteveLPfreak said:


> Fantastic white papers but I gotta say I was surprised to see Steve advocate the use of dedicated power wires (from the battery) for EACH power amplifier (see the Cables white paper). Distribution blocks not recommended.


He's definitely adamant about that - includes it in the manuals too.



BeatsDownLow said:


> I saw those awhile ago, to bad most of what I want to read is not there anymore


Those other papers were never there


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Good resource. Last I remember Stephen said he has been planing on finishing up the other white papers, but just has not had the time.
*


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

Rudeboy said:


> He's definitely adamant about that - includes it in the manuals too.
> 
> With the cost of copper today, it would be cheaper to add a battery in the trunk and then run wires to each amp, especially if you are running fully active and (4) different amps, like me.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I hate to say this, because I think he's a fantastic amp designer. All three of mine are Zed built. But I'm really disappointed in the quality of these white papers. I haven't read them all yet, so I hope my opinion changes. But from what I've seen so far, I'm not impressed.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

SteveLPfreak said:


> With the cost of copper today, it would be cheaper to add a battery in the trunk and then run wires to each amp, especially if you are running fully active and (4) different amps, like me.


I don't do it and my Zed amp is just fine  Just said he was adamant about it.



MarkZ said:


> I hate to say this, because I think he's a fantastic amp designer. All three of mine are Zed built. But I'm really disappointed in the quality of these white papers. I haven't read them all yet, so I hope my opinion changes. But from what I've seen so far, I'm not impressed.


There's a bit of the mystic and the martyr in his writings. Not my cup of tea either, but his thinking does get him to some interesting products.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Rudeboy said:


> There's a bit of the mystic and the martyr in his writings. Not my cup of tea either, but his thinking does get him to some interesting products.


I haven't met an engineer that wasn't a different kind of fella. 
I love being around engineers and find them quite inscrutable. 
They definitely have different gifts than I do.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

G Rahn said:


> I haven't met an engineer that wasn't a different kind of fella.
> I love being around engineers and find them quite inscrutable.
> They definitely have different gifts than I do.


Easy there G... I am engineer! Trust me I am the world most BORING person.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Rudeboy said:


> There's a bit of the mystic and the martyr in his writings. Not my cup of tea either, but his thinking does get him to some interesting products.


I've read a couple more, and there are some good parts. So I take back what I said for the most part. But he makes some provocative assertions in other parts, and hasn't really backed them up. I understand that it's written more as a tutorial, and so providing evidence to support what he says isn't exactly his main priority, but I think there are a few things that are...unjustified. I hesitate to say that they're wrong, but that's only because he hasn't taken the time to support his argument.

I think there are some better resources out there on the web that cover some of these same issues. But I guess we can just add this to the list of links we can post instead of hitting the "you should have searched first" button.


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

imjustjason said:


> Easy there G... I am engineer! Trust me I am the world most BORING person.


Real Engineers drive trains! Just kiddin'. I am a EE, too, but have moved to the Dark Side as a Quality Manager.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Cool, built in irony


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

I missed that. Fitting, too.

Back to the topic of dedicated power wires....

I've never run into any problems distributing power from a single (or dual, in my case) power cable from the battery for years so I'll stick with it. Wonder if helps to have all the same brand/design, such as Linear Power or Zed?

I still enjoy reading his white papers 'cause I still have much to learn.


----------



## CrabbMan (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## leorbolato (Apr 26, 2009)

Very helpful, tks


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Very good read. Any word on when the rest of the links will be available?


----------

